# Kommentare zu "Pressemeldung: Fernsehtermin"



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren zum Thema.


----------



## Franky (8. November 2005)

*AW: DKommentare zu "Pressemeldung: Fernsehtermin"*

Saubere Sache und verdammt interessant! Wäre nur prima, wenn das "deutschlandweit" zu kriegen wäre. Den SWR gibt es in unserem Kabelnetz nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: DKommentare zu "Pressemeldung: Fernsehtermin"*

Wird wahrscheinlich später mal über alle dritten Programme laufen nehme ich an.
Vielleicht kriegen wir dann auch wieder den Termin mitgeteilt.


----------

